# A Thought, a Prayer, or However you Send Good Wishes



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 3, 2015)

California, that state that produces some of the finest produce in the nation, is in the middle of its fourth straight year of drought.  The snow-pack in the High Sierras is normally 5 foot thick this time of year, and supplies a full third of California's fresh water.  The snow-pack right now is a big, fat, zero.  The governor has made it so that everyone cuts their water usage, state-wide, but a quarter.  There are communities that now use water only for washing, dishes, and cooking, as it isn't safe to drink, and even then, the cost of that water is sky-rocketing.

I am blessed to live in the most fresh-water rich place on the planet.  In fact, my home town, Sault Sainte Marie, MI. has been declared for this year, at this time, the snow capitol of the United States, and that includes Alaska.  

It is my prayer that the skies open up and bathe California, and other parched places with the water they so desperately need.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2015)

Amen.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2015)

Amen to that, Chief.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you all, we sure could use all the thoughts, prayers and good wishes we can get.  It's scary. 

The past several years, actually more than that, I've been so careful with conserving water.  My cooling system is evaporative, and I have an extra long run off hose that I move around the yard to water the plants - or let it run into a large bucket and ladle my watering cans into it to water where the hose won't reach.  All except for 2 of my trees are low care as far as needing water, such as evergreens, oleanders, cypress, and desert sage.  My front yard has no lawn, and the landscaping is the low-water trees and bushes, and rock gardens.   

I do have a back yard lawn I've always loved, and have come to realize that is going to need to go, and be replaced with native desert landscaping.  

Instead of letting shower water run down the drain while waiting for it to warm up, the water goes into a bucket and gets used for plants, trees, and kitty's water bowl.  Dishwasher gets jam packed before I'll run a cycle. Same with laundry.  Gosh, I could go on and on....sorry for the long post.  Thank you, Chief.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Chief for bringing this up as we can sure use the good wishes and prayers. 

Like Cheryl, I do everything possible to concerve water, but if the truth be told it's hard to keep from feeling hopeless about the statistics we know to be true.  Remembering what became of the Mayan culture could indeed be the fate of California. Now there's a depressing thought, and it's not unrealistic.


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 7, 2015)

You've been heard Chief.

It's pouring where I live. Most likely have some snow.Not a lot by tonight.We might see a few snow caps on the surrounding hills.What a refreshing change.Doubt it will drop down this low for us to enjoy.But at least it's something.

Last week I did learn a new lesson.Wore me out getting it done. but along with everything else you do what you need to do. We've installed  2 new commodes. 1 gal per use. New dishwasher, washing machine,shower heads, faucets.

Having a dead lawn isn't so bad. My landscaping with different cactus's has taken root and looking good. Neighbors still scoff.Roll their eyes. It's ok. I've been loving watching the water police leave warning notes on their door. They do have immaculate looking lawns.

Now if L.A can get over themselves and wise up.We might be able to pull out of this.Stop with the building of mega mansions already.Some of us are tired of looking at the wasted water for their pools.

Off my soap box now.

Nexxxxt?


----------

